# Thème safari



## stefade (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,


Je cherche à changer les thèmes de Safari.Cela est possible ? Si vous avez des sites qui proposent des thèmes ou astuces je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Laubuntu (18 Juin 2012)

Après une courte recherche il existe SafariMasks... Mais j'ai pas trop confiance.
Safari n'est pas vraiment personnalisable, contrairement à Mozilla Firefox qui est connu pour ça.


----------

